# dash piece



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

where do you think i can get this part?(in between hazard light button and rear defog)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dealership, or a junkyard.

Also, hop over to the members classified section, and look for someone parting out a 95-99 sentra/200sx.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if I had a dollar for everyone person that lost that damn piece, I would have had enough to replace my own.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

If I had a dollar for everytime someone that lost that peice.................I would have a dollar. 

Just check the junkyards.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime someone that lost that peice.................I would have a dollar.
> 
> Just check the junkyards.


i already have theres no b14s in any junkyards in springfield  thats sad because i see them driving every where but no one modifies them any. And for the record i didnt loose it the dumbass chick that drove it before did.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kevtra97 said:


> i already have theres no b14s in any junkyards in springfield  thats sad because i see them driving every where but no one modifies them any. And for the record i didnt loose it the dumbass chick that drove it before did.



im goin to my junkyard this week...ill pick you up one for free if you pay the shipping


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

You could try looking under your seat first. I am sure that piece is lying somewhere in the cabin... 

I have the same problem everytime, till i decided to use some adhesive to stick it there real tight...

Good Luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im goin to my junkyard this week...ill pick you up one for free if you pay the shipping


alright good deal ill pay shipping


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

simefly said:


> You could try looking under your seat first. I am sure that piece is lying somewhere in the cabin...
> 
> I have the same problem everytime, till i decided to use some adhesive to stick it there real tight...
> 
> Good Luck and Happy Hunting


ive had the ENTIRE interior stripped appart in the past and all i found was alot of spilled soda stains (i think they had a soda fight in the car or something) 53 cents and broken glass under the rear seat


----------

